# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Επισκευή πλακέτας

## αντωνης147

παιδια καλημερα .. εντελως τυχαια εμπλεξα σε κατι και πρεπει να το φτιαξω..πειτε μου αν μπορει να επισκευαστει αυτη η πλακετα κατ αρχην...........και κατα δευτερον αν υπαρχουν και που μπορω να βρω αυτα που εχω σε αυτες τισ φωτογραφιες.. οποια βοηθεια μου δωσετε την εκτιμω εκ των πρωτερων(αυτα που ειναι καμμενα χρειάζομαι)...

----------


## aris285

1ον τι πλακετα ειναι αυτη?
2ον αυτα που διχνεις μαλον ειναι mosfet τι κωδικο εχουν 
3ον ο πυκνωτης που εσκασε ποσα μF ειναι ξερεις?

----------


## leosedf

Αντώνη αρχικά, ο τίτλος ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ... δεν είναι τίτλος, είναι μια μπούρδα. Βάζετε σωστές ονομασίες ώστε ο καθένας να καταλαβαίνει περί τίνος πρόκειται.
Επίσης να το βάζετε στη σωστή κατηγορία.
Το έκανα εγώ τώρα άλλα την επομένη θα γνωρίζεις.

----------


## αντωνης147

κατ αρχην συγνωμη απ το φιλο μου leosedf για το τιτλο , οντως ηταν μια βλακεια αλλα πανω στο αγχος μου και το πανικο μου εγραψα αυτο.
τωρα οσο για τη πλακετα ειναι απο αυτοκινητο PORSCHE cayenne και απ οτι ειδατε καηκε.... εψαξα σημερα να βρω αυτα τα 2 ηλεκτρονικα αλλα πουθενα.καποιοι μαλιστα μου λεγανε πως ουτε στο εξωτερικο δε θα βρω.. δε ξερω τι κωδικο εχουν γιατι εχουν καταστραφει τελειως.το κιτρινο ειναι το ιδιο με το απο κατω απ οτι μπορεσα να δω με το φακο..

----------


## leosedf

Τα ακριβά αυτοκίνητα έχουν και ακριβά ανταλλακτικά. Μήπως πρέπει να πάρει μια καινούρια πλακέτα? Η ζημιά πάντως προχώρησε και μπορεί ακόμα και αν τα αντικαταστήσεις να μη λειτουργήσει.

----------


## moutoulos

Πέρα απο αυτό, δεν θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα έντιμο σε τέτοιο αυτοκίνητο η πλακέτα να επισκευαστεί απο τον 
"Μπάρμπα Μήτσο της γειτονιάς", με πιστοποίηση το ΑΦΜ του. Δεν το λεω για σένα ..., καταλαβαίνεις 
τι εννοώ, και μετά να πουληθεί το αυτοκίνητο σε νεο ιδιοκτήτη (αν πουληθεί) χωρίς αυτός να γνωρίζει
σε ποιόν έγινε μια τέτοια επισκευή. Αν είναι δικό σου, καλά κάνεις και το "παλεύεις".

Έλα όμως στη θέση του νέου θύματος (αγοραστή εννοούσα) και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Αυτό το λεω
γιατί μια τέτοια επισκευή σε έναν τυχαίο* με μοναδικό εργαλείο στο εργαστήριό του, ένα κολλητήρι 50W
δεν θα είναι οτι καλύτερο, για την μετέπειτα διατήρηση, της σωστής λειτουργία του όλου κυκλώματος.


* Αντώνη δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, δεν σε ξέρω καν. Μιλάω γενικά, για μια τέτοια επισκευή ..., σε ένα 
τέτοιο αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## takisegio

για να σκασει ο πυκνωτης ετσι μαλον πηρε αναποδη πολικοτητα.λιγο δυσκολο να την επισκευασεις,ειναι γερμανικο αυτοκινητο ανταλλακτικα υπαρχουν εστω κα ιμε παραγγελια απο Γερμανια.τι ελεγχει αυτη η πλακετα;;

----------


## αντωνης147

ελεγχει το βοηθητικο σασμαν...

----------


## johnnkast

> ελεγχει το βοηθητικο σασμαν...


Ξεχασε το φιλε.....και να καταφερεις να το επισκευασεις(..πολυ χλωμο...εως αδυνατον) πρεπει να αλλαξεις την χαρτογραφηση του λογισμικου .....κι αϊντε να βρεις S/W γι'αυτη την μοναδα.......
Εντελως φιλικα σου προτεινω να βρεις μεταχειρισμενη πλακετα και να την καλιμπραρεις με διαγνωστικο της εταιρειας.....Αφου πρωτιστως βρεις τι προκαλεσε αυτη την βλαβη

----------


## αντωνης147

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις στμβουλές σας.κανένας όμως δε μου είπε που θα βρω και αν θα βρω αυτά που κάηκαν...

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεν μπορείς να δεις τα στοιχεία π.χ στον πυκνωτή και εφ' όσον είναι κατεστραμμένος τότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι, εκτός αν έχεις τα σχέδια της πλακέτας και δεις τι πυκνωτής είναι. Ισχύει και για τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα που καταστράφηκαν.
Το πού θα τα βρεις..... Βρες πρώτα τι είναι και μετά βρίσκεις και εξαρτήματα.
Αλλιώς όπως είπαμε την πετάς και βάζεις καινούρια, που είναι και το πιο πιθανό.

----------


## sotron1

Δοκίμασε εδώ μήπως τα έχουν τα υλικά.

http://gr.rsdelivers.com/

Σωτήρης.

----------


## johnnkast

> ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις στμβουλές σας.κανένας όμως δε μου είπε που θα βρω και αν θα βρω αυτά που κάηκαν...


Κατ'αρχην οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε Αντωνη ειναι θολες και δεν διακρινουμε τα ακριβη στοιχεια των εξαρτηματων...

Κατα δευτερον πρεπει να καταλαβεις το εξης:
Υπαρχουν ΔΥΟ ειδων ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα-ανταλλακτικα:
 1:τα "Εμπορευσιμα"...Δηλ. τα εξαρτηματα που κατασκευαζονται απο διαφορες εταιρειες με project και προδιαγραφες τετοιες που να εχουν εφαρμογη σε μια μεγαλη γκαμα κατασκευων ουτως ωστε να "πουληθουν" και να υπαρχει το ωφελιμο κερδος ....Αυτα τα "βρισκεις παντου"...π.χ.:Ne555,LM741,CD4011,LM324...και παει λεγοντας.... 

 2.Τα εξαρτηματα τα οποια διαφορες εταιρειες κατασκευων (..π.χ. αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιες..) ζητουν απο τις εταιρειες παραγωγης ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων να τους κατασκευασουν ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ για πολυ συγκεκριμενες και ειδικευμενες εφαρμογες ...και σχεδον ΟΛΗ η παραγωγη αποροφαται απο τις πρωτες....

Ετσι λοιπον Αντωνη η εταιρεια που εχει κατασκευασει αυτη την πλακετα που μας δειχνεις ειναι πολυ πιθανο (εως σιγουρο) να εχει για λογαριασμο της και ΜΟΝΟ αυτη το υπολοιπο στοκ αυτων που ζητας...Δηλαδη:...η Porsche ζητησε απο την VDO αυτη την πλακετα με καποιες προδιαγραφες υψηλων απαιτησεων....Η VDO με τη σειρα της σχεδιασε και ζητησε απο την π.χ. texas instruments...bosch...motorola κλπ εξαρτηματα (οπως αυτα που μας δειχνεις)...να παραχθουν για λογαριασμο της και ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ γι αυτην

Να ξερεις επισης οτι στον τομεα "αυτοκινητο" τετοια "ειδικευμενα" ανταλλακτικα θα συναντησεις παααααρα πολλα!!!!...γιατι ειναι πολυ συγκεκριμενες οι απαιτησεις...αλλά και τα "μυστικα" της εκαστοτε μαρκας-μοντελλου.....

Φιλικα Γιαννης

edit:...δεν αναφερομαι στον καρβουνιασμενο πυκνωτη ....αλλά στο ολοκληρωμενο που εχεις ξεκολλησει (πολυ προχειρα ,αφου ξεκολλησε μαζι του και η 3η και 5η νησιδα)στην 3η και 4η φωτο....

----------

FILMAN (05-12-11)

----------


## SRF

Καλημέρα... 
Η απάντηση του johnnkast είναι μάλλον αρκετά εύστοχη... 
Γενικά ισχύουν όσα σου αναφέρει αλλά πάλι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορείς να βρεις στην αγορά αρκετά από τα υλικά που έχει η πλακέτα σου... καθ'ότι πλέον δεν είναι τόσο κλειστή αγορά τα ηλεκτρονικά αυτοκινήτων, ούτε τα μυστικά είναι στο hardware πλέον κομμάτι αυτών, που είναι ίδιο η έστω κατά 90% ανάλογο σε όλα τα αντίστοιχα αυτοκίνητα... αλλά στο firmware που φορτώνει για κάθε μάρκα - μοντέλο ο κατασκευαστής τους! 
Παράδειγμα το συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο είναι κατ'ουσίαν ΙΔΙΟ με άλλο γερμανικό αυτοκίνητο ανάλογης τάξεως, και απ'όσο γνωρίζω παράγονται στο ίδιο ακριβώς εργοστάσιο!!! Συμπέρασμα? Το 99% ανταλλακτικών τους εσωτερικά (ηλεκτρονικά, κλπ) είναι ένα & το αυτό, παρ'ότι ως κωδικοί... ονομασίες θα διαφέρουν! 

Όμως ταυτόχρονα τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιούνται στα ηλεκτρονικά τους, είναι "προσβάσιμα" σε υπερβολικά μεγάλο ποσοστό... 

Βέβαια για να μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ΙΣΩΣ κάποιος, θα έπρεπε αν μη τι άλλο οι φωτογραφίες να είναι καθαρές τόσο ώστε να φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα τα γράμματα στα ολοκληρωμένα πάνω! Στην περίπτωσή σου, μάλλον είναι τόσο θολές ώστε να μην βγάζει άκρη απολύτως κανένας... 
Τα ολολήρωμένα στις φωτό 1, 2, 3 & 4 μοιάζουν να είναι ίδια ανά ζεύγη, μαζί με αυτό που ΤΟΣΟ ΑΓΑΡΜΠΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΞΗΛΩΣΕΙ, ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΩΝΤΑΣ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ πλέον!!! 
Στην 5 & 6 αν φαινόταν καθαρά ο επόμενος πυκνωτής μετά το μπλε πηνιάκη και το ολοκληρωμένο με τα 8 ποδαράκια θα μπορούσα να σου πω τι θα έβαζες στο καμμένο πυκνωτή! Μιά αυθαίρετη εκτίμηση... ? Ένας πυκνωτής 10μ στα 35V !!! αν ο μετά το μπλε τσοκ γράφει 226 και από κάτω του 35!    
Βέβαια μάλλον το ολοκληρωμένο εκεί (ίσως LM2672 της National), δεν έχει καεί... αλλά τελικά έτσι όπως έχει καταντήσει η πλακέτα... μάλλον άστην στην άκρη οριστικά!!!

----------


## αντωνης147

σωτηρη ευχάριστω πολύ για το site.σίγουρα θα βρω.

----------


## αντωνης147

γιάννη ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες που δίνεις.όντως έχεις δίκο και μάλιστα είναι όπως τα λες... όταν άνοιξα τη μονάδα ο πυκνωτής ήταν κάρβουνο.έτσι όπως καταλαβαίνεις το ξεκόλησσα και απο κατω ειχε ηδη καει η γραμμη , δε το εκαψα εγω.δυστυχως τωρα πρεπει να φτιαχτει γιατι ο πελατης δεν εχει τοσα χρηματα γι αυτη τη μοναδα η οποια κοστιζει 1900 ευρω!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## αντωνης147

> Καλημέρα... 
> Η απάντηση του johnnkast είναι μάλλον αρκετά εύστοχη... 
> Γενικά ισχύουν όσα σου αναφέρει αλλά πάλι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορείς να βρεις στην αγορά αρκετά από τα υλικά που έχει η πλακέτα σου... καθ'ότι πλέον δεν είναι τόσο κλειστή αγορά τα ηλεκτρονικά αυτοκινήτων, ούτε τα μυστικά είναι στο hardware πλέον κομμάτι αυτών, που είναι ίδιο η έστω κατά 90% ανάλογο σε όλα τα αντίστοιχα αυτοκίνητα... αλλά στο firmware που φορτώνει για κάθε μάρκα - μοντέλο ο κατασκευαστής τους! 
> Παράδειγμα το συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο είναι κατ'ουσίαν ΙΔΙΟ με άλλο γερμανικό αυτοκίνητο ανάλογης τάξεως, και απ'όσο γνωρίζω παράγονται στο ίδιο ακριβώς εργοστάσιο!!! Συμπέρασμα? Το 99% ανταλλακτικών τους εσωτερικά (ηλεκτρονικά, κλπ) είναι ένα & το αυτό, παρ'ότι ως κωδικοί... ονομασίες θα διαφέρουν! 
> 
> Όμως ταυτόχρονα τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιούνται στα ηλεκτρονικά τους, είναι "προσβάσιμα" σε υπερβολικά μεγάλο ποσοστό... 
> 
> Βέβαια για να μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ΙΣΩΣ κάποιος, θα έπρεπε αν μη τι άλλο οι φωτογραφίες να είναι καθαρές τόσο ώστε να φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα τα γράμματα στα ολοκληρωμένα πάνω! Στην περίπτωσή σου, μάλλον είναι τόσο θολές ώστε να μην βγάζει άκρη απολύτως κανένας... 
> Τα ολολήρωμένα στις φωτό 1, 2, 3 & 4 μοιάζουν να είναι ίδια ανά ζεύγη, μαζί με αυτό που ΤΟΣΟ ΑΓΑΡΜΠΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΞΗΛΩΣΕΙ, ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΩΝΤΑΣ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ πλέον!!! 
> ...


καλησπερα γιωργο.ο γιαννης εχει δικιο . επισης κι εσυ. δε τη χαλασα εγω τη πλακετα αλλα απο μονη της ειχε γινει καρβουνο.ο πυκνωτης ηταν καμμενος εντελως...σε ευχαριστω και μονο που ασχοληθηκες εστω να δεις τις φωτογραφιες.

----------

